# coiled spring washers



## ship (Oct 28, 2008)

Often found on stuff like telephone poles at least in the past, what's the purpose of a coiled coil spring lock washer?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Oct 30, 2008)

ship said:


> Often found on stuff like telephone poles at least in the past, what's the purpose of a coiled coil spring lock washer?



It's the same principle as a split lock washer, but with more take-up range. A spring washer can keep a fastener from falling out, and under tension, over the full range of the spring.

ST


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 30, 2008)

Is the compression of the spring linear, or does it follow a geometric or logarithmic scale?

Welcome back, Mr. Terry.


----------



## Traitor800 (Oct 30, 2008)

Spring Force is generally considered to be linear with the force being equal to the spring constant time the distance of compresion or extension (F=kx)


----------

